#   >  NWT-7-Ex

## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> AD9951,    ,       .
>     pic18f2550 ,      -.          .


          9851,       ,         ,   HW5  .Pic18        . USB   , ..      ,       ,        COM .     ,    ....         ...
P.S.      MicroChip,              35,   NWT-7     I2C ,      :(

----------


## NoName

> ,   AD9851     
>  .


    DL4JAL  FA-NWT  HFM9   ,   .      .

*  55 ():*

  -        ?

----------


## NoName

> , .


...

----------


## Roadman

> ...


  , :
   CLK    ,   D    . .       ,    "",   ,    (  ,    GND,     VCC),       .
         ,          "    ",     ,      . .

      ,     .    ,        ,   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,     .              , .    .    BUZZER . 
>        I2C.


   "       ".  ?    ?       .   INT0    .     . , ,    ,     ,    ,      .     ,     .       .           . ,      /.       .    ,      . , ,  ,      .

----------


## ut1wpr

> NWT...  6 (8   ICD)   B.   ,       B .     , LCD  ,    .


 .  NWT  . ,    .   ,   ,  -  ? ,   -  ,    ,  . ,      .
       . ,      .       .
http://caxapa.ru/207402.html

----------


## NoName

> 2550  4550   USB


NWT-7   PIC16f876a,    USB,    ...,     .       ,

----------


## khach

?  ,    .    ,      WinNWT.      -   .
    -    pic18f2550- ,  ,   WinNWT  ,       FTDI.    (  )   STM32       WinNWT. , ,    WinNWT,      ,  NWT7   NWT500?

----------


## DeXter Holland

> 


    dk3wx ( ),         .         ,    . 2550         (  876  2055,         dl4jal)

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ut1wpr

> dk3wx ( ),         .


,  .       ,   CDC-.     -. ,      ,       USB  UART    RX/TX.   ,   .   ,      .      ,    . ,  CDC-     (   ,    ),    . ,  ,   ...  :Smile:

----------


## D0ITC

NWT-7-USB      .    .          MCP23008,      -.      ,     ,    .

----------


## SergeyTT

,!



> .
> *[skipped]
> *3.     35   .


  :Wink: 



> -   :
> 0 - CALIBRATE
> 1 - FREQUENCY
> 2 - SWR
> 3 - IMP
> 4 - PWR
> 5 - PC
> 6 - LIN
> 7 - LOG
> ...


      Zyxel U336,        4( 5 -  ) .   .

----------


## SergeyTT

> ... ,       .
>      ,


-, ,     :Razz: ,      ,,-         .




> .


     -...

----------


## NoName

> -   .


    ,        ,      .        .   ,      .         -  .       .
     200  ,   140.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## SergeyTT

> (   )    .    (!) .   ,      . ,   -  .             -   .


,       ,    . 



> ?      ,   .  , ,       .   " -  " -     .


 Ooops..,  - ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## NoName

> ,             ,     "      ".


     ,    .   "      "  :Smile:    ....?

----------


## Livas60

> *   :*
> 1.      ;


    CTU_MAIN_V_1_0.hex.    .   .
MCP23008   .

----------


## Livas60

> ,      ,       ,   .
>    ,      ,       .


        .    MCP23008 -   (~1.4$) -     ,    .

----------


## NoName

,            -    :Smile:

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## _

*UB3TAF*, ,   , :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...942#post531942
      NWT-7.   ?

----------


## _

> delay()   ,   .


 !
,   .   .
 , .

----------


## _

,  ,      .     ,   .    ,  ,    .   ,       . ,   ,  2.109 ( 209???)
 .
 ,   ,   5560   9999,  10.   ,    .  5560 ,   4627.      3987  6500 .  ,   9999     .     .    , NWT    ,        1 .   .
   .     . ,  :          ,       .        (   )?


  "":
       .   ,  199000,  204560 (199000+5560),  5560 -  .       - 3889.     1990  205999,   -4896. ,  ,    .

----------


## _

> ,  .        , ..    F=20  LOG LIN   B0 and B1  .


AD9851, F=10 , Log - 2 pin, Lin - 3 pin (  ,      ,  -  ).

----------


## _

> B0 and B1     2  3.      10       ,    .     UART ...


   (  ,   0,     :Smile: ). -   ,     ...
 ....    ,     NWT (    )     ,   ,   ,      ..
  .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------

.    .   -    ( )     .     ?    -       .      (   ),     ....        :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :Super:

----------

.   ,

----------


## NoName

? ..             PIC18F2525    R    2,5,      10,    .        100  200       ,  ,      .<br>  ....,      ,   ,     .

----------


## NoName

-  2,2, ..       2.2       ,  10, ..    .     2.2,           ,      .         ,  .
    10.

----------


## SergeyTT

> .... ...


!
   - "" :Razz:

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## SergeyTT

www.microwaves101.com/.../*vswr*.cfm

 :
www.minicircuits.com/app/AN40-013.pdf
www.minicircuits.com/app/DG03-111.pdf

----------


## D0ITC

"",   -   ,     . ,   ,    .    NWT-7,     .        ,       .   ,         ,       ,                 ?

----------


## D0ITC

> ?


   ,    .       ,           :Razz: .     ,       .

----------


## NoName

...,    SWR  . -     , ...     :Smile:

----------


## UR7IKQ

*UB3TAF
*.       PIC18F2620,   PIC18F2525  ,        .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

PIC18F2620   HEX,      ,   .       

P.S.
  ,  ,        ,      , .

----------


## NoName

> !
>  ...    ...
>     -  .     ....


  :Smile: ,         ...

----------


## NoName

VCO ADF4350      137,  4,          :Smile: .     AD   ADF4351     64     35  4       ADF4350,     .      , ..   ,   .

*  8 ():*




> DDS 9951,


       ,  -  ... 9951    .    ,            , ..   .         :Smile: 

*  49 ():*

....  :Smile:         : " ,    ".
  : "   ,       :Smile: "  2.1.       .

----------


## NoName

> -   ..0..!    , ,  ...


       ,  . ,            .

----------


## compromis

... !
  .       ...?
  Atmega-128...       ....,  ....  ....
  ...    dds9951-      ...(...  DDS 9851)
  ,  PIC18F2550....  .. .     !
73!  , .
ps///      ?.... .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## compromis

> Atmega   ,     NWT    NWT-7   .      : NWT-500  ..             .  DeXter Holland   ...


! !      !
DeXter Holland-  !
73!  , .
...    .
  ....  NWT-500, 502...?

----------


## NoName

> ....  NWT-500, 502...?


     NWT-500,   AD9858,   DL1ALT   NWT-502   AD9858.   AD9951 ? 
      ?   ,      .     ADF4350,   ,   ...

----------


## NoName

9951  FA-NWT.      ?          ?

----------


## UR7IKQ

fa-nwt
http://www.box73.de/catalog/pdf/BX-0...tjbh7urbf729f6

----------


## ex UT1MB

9951    .
 ,  e .
http://www.dl5mgd.de/dds/AD9951.htm

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ex UT1MB

[QUOTE=DeXter Holland;562581]  ?            . 


         .   
.      . ..  ""  
      .

----------


## NoName

> NWT-7 ,  ....     DDS AD9951. NWT-9, HFM-11


     -   ?  ,   ? 

 P.S.       ,       ...

----------


## NoName

> ...   nwt-7ex,   ?
> 73! C , .


1.    , ,        PIC,     :Smile:  
2.      , ..    ,  HW    .

,   :
1.   AD9951     NWT-7      ,   ,          ,     ,    AD9951.        .  10%  :Smile: 
2.  . .1.
3.  NWT-7 Ex     .       ,        ,    .  90%.
 4.  NWT-7 Ex     ADF4350 ADF4351     137  - 4.4   37-4.4  .            ,   AD ,    AD8361     2,5 .  60%.
5.    NWT-7-Ex,  20%.   ,  ,           ,         ,         .

   ,  ,    ,        .  FT232RL and AD9851  :Smile:               .

----------


## NoName

> !


    .      ...

----------


## ex UT1MB

,    .   ,    
 ,        AD9834    80,  
    40,    .(  ).
   , ,  995.. ,     .
      ..    ,    .
    DL4JAL,       .    
 RU3GA(  ).    ,    .

    . .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ex UT1MB

,    ?

----------


## ex UT1MB

- .    ,
   .      ,  
.    . ,    .

----------


## ex UT1MB

.  ,       50 ,
     .

----------


## NoName

:Laughing:

----------


## NoName

,     ,      .      0,35,    0,5.     .

            :
1.      "   "        ,     "",  ""  ..     ,    .         , ..  .
  2.     ...     ,   ,     .   -      ,    .       .   ,   .            .

 :Smile:    ,      Vitaliy52  
1.     ,     .    .
2.       - .   -   .
3.    .
4.  . ....
5.   ,  .

    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## compromis

!
   ....   UB3TAF,    ?
C , .

----------


## compromis

> , -,          .


...  ?   ...    -,     ...
 NWT, -   ,     LC. LCFG...  ..     ...     .        -     !   !?
C , .
ps///    UB3TAF....   -  / ,      (  ) UB3TAF........ 73!  , .  RA9SUY.

----------


## compromis

> compromis!    ...  . .    .:   ,       ,           .         35 .,     ,    .


  ..!     ...   . . .       .  ,     ...      2 .     -        -    !   ! 73!  , . RA9SUY.

----------


## ut1wpr

> 1.     ,     .    .
> 2.       - .   -   .
> 3.    .
> 4.  . ....
> 5.   ,  .
> 
>     .


, . :    ?      ?

*  12 ():*




> 135   
>    ADF4350.


   137.5 .  135 ?

----------


## ut1wpr

> (   ).           . 
>    ,     (   )    ,         ,   .    ,              .


, .       ,  .        - 2012,  100  .   ,  ,   ,   ,  .. :(
, ,        . ,     ?    $42  .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADF4350-BCPZ...ht_1900wt_1396

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ut1wpr

> .


.   .  $20    .

----------


## NoName

ADF4350,       PLL.
 :
1.      ,     (  REG0),    (      ).
  2.  , ..    .    .   Rf  .     50ma  140ma.
3.     MUXOUT  Refin/R (     ). ..   ,   R     OUT     MUXOUT,  .        ChipON ChipOFF,         / .            R.      20,  .        VCO      , .. VCO    ,   .

 ,    :
R=5
Rmultiple=OFF
Rdivider=OFF
MOD=4000,   1kHz,  VCO   2,2-4,4 GHz 
Refin=20 MHz
Fpd=4MHz
INT=550  137500 -   ,   
FRAC=0  137500 -   ,   
BSC=32
      ..., 
   ,      ,    PD.
          -  ,  .

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,   :
> http://www.vhfdx.ru/apparatura/zagru...atorov-adf4xxx


ADF41xx to ADF42xx only. Read b4.  :Smile:

----------


## NoName

> 1.     REFin (  29   3,3Vp-p)
> 2.  (  ,      MUXOUT )   /     REFin. 
> 3.   ,     5:0   .


,
1.  ,    .
2. Refin     ,     5    1n   330 .        , ..   Refin  3.3 .
3.Refin  MUXOUT       ....,        ...
      SPI,       ,      , ..      ,     ...

----------


## EU1ME

-     SPI,          . ..        ,   /,   .   ,     SPI.       ,     -      / AD9833 (SCK )  ADF4360 (SCK ) -      .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ut1wpr

> ccs,  MPLAB,   ,  .  SPI    ,  AD9851  SPI  . 
> To EU1ME -   SPI  . CLK on rising edge LE on rising edge


.    :Smile:

----------


## EU1ME

?

----------


## NoName

,  ...
1.  , SPI  .     .   ,   ....
  2.    : / .         R,       MUXOUT.  ">"  "<"      ...

 
> INIT_ADF
REG5 ADR:0x0021 VAL:0x00980005
REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x000200fc
REG3 ADR:0x0019 VAL:0x00000003
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
REG1 ADR:0x0011 VAL:0x0800fd01
REG0 ADR:0x000d VAL:0x01130000
> ADF CHIP ENABLE
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
ADF CHIP ON
< ADF CHIP ENABLE
< INIT_ADF

***** TEST0 CHIP ON/OFF *****
> ADF CHIP ENABLE
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
ADF CHIP ON
< ADF CHIP ENABLE

***** TEST0 CHIP ON/OFF *****
> ADF CHIP ENABLE
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e62
ADF CHIP OFF
< ADF CHIP ENABLE

     ,       .  ,       MUXOUT .
3.   

 
> INIT_ADF
REG5 ADR:0x0021 VAL:0x00980005
REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x000200fc
REG3 ADR:0x0019 VAL:0x00000003
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
REG1 ADR:0x0011 VAL:0x0800fd01
REG0 ADR:0x000d VAL:0x01130000
> ADF CHIP ENABLE
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
ADF CHIP ON
< ADF CHIP ENABLE
< INIT_ADF
> ADF CHIP ENABLE
REG2 ADR:0x0015 VAL:0x6c017e42
ADF CHIP ON
< ADF CHIP ENABLE
> ADF RFA ENABLE
REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x000200fc
ADF RFA ON
< ADF RFA ENABLE

***** TEST2 SET F *****
> LOAD ADF FQ=137500
REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x004200fc
REG0 ADR:0x000d VAL:0x01130000
< LOAD ADF FQ


***** TEST2 SET F *****
> LOAD ADF FQ=200000
REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x004200fc
REG0 ADR:0x000d VAL:0x01900000
< LOAD ADF FQ



    ,   ,   RF ,         2 ... -     ,  .   R  MUXOUT .
  4.    .            REG2 - 2    REG2  REG0,   MUXOUT   50 ( ),       Refin.

  ,    .... :(

----------


## SergeyTT

> ,  ...
> 1.  , SPI  .     .   ,   ....
>   2.    : / .         R,       MUXOUT.  ">"  "<"      ...
> 
>  
> > INIT_ADF
> REG5 ADR:0x0021 VAL:0x00980005
> REG4 ADR:0x001d VAL:0x000200fc
> REG3 ADR:0x0019 VAL:0x00000003
> ...


    ,:
 A number of settings in the ADF4350 are double buffered. These include the modulus value, phase value, R counter value, reference doubler, reference divide-by-2, and current setting. *This means that two events have to occur before the part uses a new value of any of the double buffered settings*. *First, the new value is latched into the device by writing to the appropriate register. Second, a new write must be performed on Register R0.Register 0(R0) must be written to, to ensure the modulus value is loaded correctly.* Divider select in Register 4 (R4) is also double buffered, but only if DB13 of Register 2 (R2) is high.
     ,     R0?  0 ,     ?   BIT13  R2 -   , ,      .

----------


## NoName

> To UB3TAF
>  2. Register 4: DB23:=1 *!!! ,*      .
>   . .


  :
DB23 selects the feedback from the VCO output to the N counter. When set to 1, the signal is taken from the VCO directly. When set to 0, it is taken from the output of the output dividers. The dividers enable covering of the wide frequency band (137.5 MHz to 4.4 GHz).



> Register 4: DB22:=1


      ,     



> DB8:=1


  :Smile: 




> MUXOUT  Vdd  Vss ?


   ,               .  :Crazy: 
     MUXOUT Vdd,   . 
      Vdd    ,     .
           - ...,     1-2 .      .
       ,    (  ).
     -    CLK   ,    ,     -.



> ,     R0


     ,   ,        .

 P.S.   -   .           ,   ,     .            ,    REG0.       .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## hawranek10

Andrey.: Oops:  -    LCD 2 x 16  LCD   162 x 64  S1D5705       .    73!: Smile:

----------


## NoName

> Andrey.: Oops:  -    LCD 2 x 16  LCD   162 x 64  S1D5705       .    73!: Smile:





> 128 64- .


    : "      ,     ,     ?"  :Smile: 

   ,      ...

----------


## NoName

> To UB3TAF
> , .
>         MUXOUT.
>    ADF4350      :
> 1. CLK, DATA, LE      1 + 1  .
> 2. CE    +3,3 (DVdd)  10.
>    .      R  N .            PLL.
>   CE    MUXOUT **.    CE   "?".   -      ?.
>   PIC18F14K50   . 48 ( USB).        CLK.
> ...


 ,  .
    ,     ,     11/11/11  :Smile:          .      10,     .     10pf   DATA, LE.     CLK.         ,    ,      .

*  10 ():*




> CE    MUXOUT .    CE   "?".   -      ?.


       ,     Lock detect,    , ..    .

----------


## NoName

,   ,  .  :Laughing:          SWR,        .   .

 

     85% :(

        1,       .      ,    .   DL4JAL  PC      999 999 999 Hz,        1GHz,            .        ,          1000, ..          1000.    NWT     4,4  137,5.
       NWT-EX     ,      "k",   AD9851   "h",     Hz.
       ,        PC.  ,     .


P.S.    NWT-7-Ex      B0-B2,    .   -      .

----------


## NoName

ADF4350,      , ..     .       ,       Power Meter  SWR.          .
   ,        ,         NWT-7-Ex.    -  .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> PIC18F2525. ,   Extra PIC,      ,   PIC18F252,    ?


   ,   MPLAB,    .    PicKit-2. 
   .      2620,     ,    HEX   . ..  HEX   CHIp     . PIC18F252     .

----------


## 2

> ,   MPLAB,    .    PicKit-2. 
>    . .


, . :!: 




> .     ,  PIC ( ChipProg+  PIC   )


  . :!: 

    ,    NWT  ?,     USB.       .
 ,      ,    232.       USB  FT 232

----------


## SergeyTT

> ,    NWT  ?,     USB.


.
  .

----------


## NoName

:Smile:  http://www.asobol.ru/moi-konstrukcii...rvye-rezultaty    ...,   ...   ...
:
1.     ADF4350.
2.    ADF4350  lay
3.       AD8362.

----------


## NoName

> NWT    10  9,1


          +5,    ....        ,  1  50 (    ).      100 .
...     10     .    ,   10 +/- 20%    

  ....    ADUM,    ,     ,        .      (   )    C     OUTPUT,       ADUM.    ,         220 ,   DDS.      -     ,           ,      ADUM.           0, ..           ,    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------

:   NWT  smd  100n - 100 ,    0,1,   0,1?    100n?
(  AD8009)

----------


## NoName

ADUM (),   ...       ,   ,  , ...   ADUM.   ,   ,     Tx and Rx.     2.5 ... :(        , ADUM .        100,    ,    NWT.

----------


## NoName

NWT,     ...      AD8310...        , ..       3,3   24/.    4  6   27,      38 /,    5        0.1,    0.2 . ..., ...

----------


## NoName

> ,      "FB"?


     ,   SMD  (ferrite bead)  ,       ..       .

----------


## UR4UDT

, .
       110    AD.
   100 ,   25 ,  =2   ,          25%.         ,    .
.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UR4UDT

.     -       ..  .  .      25  100   .            ( -       )     .     25  100      AD   . ,   .      -     .
             .        .
           .
   .      .
.

----------


## Conexant

?

----------


## Conexant

.          .   .

----------

.   .      ?     .     ,         .

----------

,   . :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------

.    :           ,      "  DDS"  WinNWT?       32 ?   ,      NWT     32 .       :Embarassed:

----------


## UN7RX

,    -          ,    ,       ?         ,        .   ,     ,   ,      ,     . , ,  ADF4351  ,      ,   .  :Smile:        .  ::::

----------


## RV3DLX

,    .       -      (        ).     ,    ,     ,     ,    ,     .
.

----------


## NoName

> ,    -          ,    ,       ?


              ....    .        ..., .

----------


## NoName

> ,


               ,       4.5  5     20ppm.            ,    150,      .              .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UN7RX

> ....    .        ..., .


           -    ,   ,     .       (ADF4350),       80-150  ,    .

     ,  ...

----------


## DeXter Holland

9951, ( 5   80 ).,     ,   -   .    ,    - .

----------


## ut1wpr

> ""?  .     27.   ,   .  ?


   -   .
        "".   ,      ,     5 .      ?   6 (  AD9851)    DDS = 30 .   ,    ?

----------


## RA3WDK

> SWR   ,    SWR BRIDGE  "RHDE and Schwarz" ( 3GHz),     .    ... H          .       , ..   ,        , ..         ,     .          .          150 - 4    ADF4350.           BN-43-2402,   3-    ,    ....


  :

----------


## RA3WDK

> , .       ,           ,       .      .


  y  R&S

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

...       :
  -    50 ,   0,15     RG-405  ,   (12-20 ),     7.
 -     FR-4  0.8-1 .       ,    .

----------


## NoName

SWR     4,4 GHz   .
            ....
  ,   ,  ....

----------


## UR4UDT

> ...       ADF4350 and ADL5513,  ?


  ADF4350 - $20
ADL5513 ,    AD8318  $11.
 .
,  .

  ?   AD4351.    ?

----------


## RV3DLX

,        50-     39  11 .    ,         ,        1-200. !
.

----------


## Transistor

> SWR     4,4 GHz   .
>             ....
>   ,   ,  ....


,  .      -  !
 -     4350 ?  
   ,    -     

 (2200...4400) - 2200 = (0*...2200).      -
        ...
  4350      .

        . ,   
        .       
   . 
       4350.    
 ...


 !

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> +5, 50     ,     .  2165 -   .


          300 ,         (  ).     1.5 ,        .        2165,   .
           ,       ,    SMA   SMD resistors,   .

----------


## ledum

> 300 ,         (  ).


  ,  . ADF4350(4351)   (   ) -     .     3.9 -    ,     49.9. .,       -  .      -  .   , ,  -       .      ,   .   -  Sucoform 141 FEP http://www.alfa-elektronik.com/php/hs/cable/sm141.php   Huber+Suhner ( N-SMA   ,  N-N),  (J01152B011)   - TELEGARTNER.   ,  , .  ,      -       (   ) -  5 -    ,     .      -       .

----------


## ledum

> 4351 ???


     -        .

----------


## NoName

> ,      ?
>   2200...4400   -  .


    ,    .
    2.2  ADF4350,   .
    ,     .    ,  ,       .




> -       .


             50  .     1.5   ,  . 
   1  0.5,       .      0402 .    0402 ,   .

----------


## NoName

> ,       ?
>    S53MV,   ADF4350.


  ,         .   DSP.   DSP   ,    ,         .    STM32F4 ,  ,  Cortex4  DSP  + 1MB  ,  GCC   FreeRtos .   FreeRtos.     .
http://www.chipnn.ru/?STM32F4-DISCOVERY

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UR4UDT

to *Transistor*
    ETC1-1-13.    $5  EVB (    ).    4,5-3000.   -   ?
    .,    3 ,    2,    .

to *UB3TAF
*,        .
:      ( ) ?

----------


## ledum

> , !
>   ,      . 4350   406  
>   200    10, 20, 100  200 ,    HMS3000     .


  FSL6    .      -  .    -       .       4.4 ,     .    ADF4350 -       .       ,      -   4

----------


## NoName

ADF4350
*    2.2.00*
1.     ADF4350.
2.         ADF4350. "F""9"    . ..     ADF4350,        "k",   ,     ''h',       AD9851.         ,       "F""1""Ok".
3.   SETUP     REF  ADF4350        ATT   Power,    .
4.    USART,   DTR, RTS;
5.    USART          ADF       AD9851:
    "c" -   ( 0-9851, 1-ADF 4350)
    "qXXXXXXXX" -   REFIN  ADF4350 (  -  8    )
    "i" -       .
6.    PowerMeter        (ENCODER - , +/- - ).
7.       4.4 GHz.
8.  SWR BRIDGE    4.4 GHz

             ADF4350          AD9851.      NWT  :Smile:

----------

?

----------


## NoName

> ?


   ADF4350  .      2- GHz,         ,       NWT.     ADF4350.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

:Smile:    .
    :
1.    DC-3GHz,  ;
 2.    . ,      4  (     )  200  0603 1%,    .     ,             .
3.    200  (0603 - 2, 0805 - 2 )     SMA-Male,     .        ,      , ..    .
 
    ,      -          SMA-Male SMA-Male,        .

1. 
2. 
3. 

       ....    MHz,   GHz.

----------


## NoName

> ,   .        GigaSt:
> http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/    (      Google Translator)
>  : 
> http://jr7ibw.way-nifty.com/blog/201...-ver4-34c.html
> http://bluefish.orz.hm/sdoc/gigast4.html
> http://www.riric.jp/electronics/work...t/GigaSt4.html
> http://ja1wby.art.coocan.jp/hamg/10-...1-gigast4.html
> 
>     5- ,  12 .


     .
       Scotty    ,    4,4 GHz      :Smile:  

P.S.     ,  ,     ,    .            .

----------


## LEONID2

> ,    . ,    SMA-  - ,    ,     .
> 
>   , 2  0805      -   100  25 , .
> 
> 
>  - , ,  .  SMA-    -  .     -  2  (4  ),    :
> 
> .



 -  ,    .       (open, short & load)    ,   3   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...551137&thumb=1 2  -  short & load .     6 ,       2  0805  100  .        .     2   -      ,   .  ,   - "",            .    .

----------


## NoName

!!! ...  NWT7-Ex    .     ,   .    ,     ,     .

----------


## NoName

> -    ADF4351


     ,      .          AD9951         0-2 .   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## EU1ABR

,    ADF4351,      2   70,   AD9851    ,    .

----------


## LEONID2

> ,      AD9851     .              .


to* UB3TAF 

*  .
   ,      . 
-       ?




> ,    ADF4351,      2   70,   AD9851    ,    .


    AD9951~4,    ,         VHF/UHF.

----------


## SergeyTT

2ALL - ADF4351   ,,,   ,   :Wink:

----------


## LEONID2

to *UB3TAF*

,

----------


## LEONID2

,    =** =   ,           ((.

1. ,  ,      -  17    ( . ),     => $35 to US/Canada, $45 to EU countries. No minimal order required .
http://www.myropcb.com/

2.  EBAY    ,  ,  10-          .   28-      FR-4,   ,   PRESS-N-PEEL,       .  US $21.25
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-FR4-Po...item20b504b225

3.  ,  EBAY,  (   )     1  5- , 2 ,   .     5878 (!!!)   ,  /    ...  60   . 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Layer-PCB-...item2565a8617a 

   -     50~60 ,   ,  .  
 ,

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## LEONID2

> 2-     ....    UB3TAF( ... 4350!)
>     (). ....  , .


 .   ,        ,     )))

----------


## LEONID2

> !
> -...   .
>  , .


 ! .

*  40 ():*




> !
> -...   .
>  , .



!  .

----------

.     .    2.2,    ADF4350 .         ,    .     ?  2.1 .    .

----------

.       .   .   .    .

----------

?..

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## R9YZ

> NWT      PIC2525!    2.2.01,     **          ,    .
>    EEPROM,              2.1.
>            ,        ADF4350.



    ,   ,     .

----------


## R9YZ

,     ,     ,     ,   ,

----------


## R9YZ

2.2.01,      2.2.00,

----------


## NoName

> ,  RTS DTR     FT232RL.


    .  RTS, CTS,     .     2.2.

----------


## NoName

,      .
https://sites.google.com/site/andrey...ontaz-i-zapusk

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

.        ,             .

----------


## NoName

,       WinNwt,   .

----------


## NoName

, ..  .     WINNWT

----------


## NoName



----------

ulura

----------


## NoName

> NWT7


 NWT     ,    .
       ,   .   , ..     .   WinNWT   ,   ,    .      ,    .
      WinNWT,          .
   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> ,      ,    ,....


     ,     ...

----------


## NoName

WinNWT   ,           ,         ,    .      a+b=c,        .

----------

ulura

----------


## NoName

-          PICKIT2       MPLAB. 2.2.6     ,     ,          PicKit2.

----------


## ut1wpr

> WinNWT   ,           ,         ,    .      a+b=c,        .


, .
     ?  ,  ?   ,   . ,   .   . ,      .     . ,      .

----------


## ut1wpr

> .    Qt4,     5.1,      .        ,    ,      .


 . 5.1  ?    DL  5.0.1 ?  :Smile:

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ut1wpr

> ...        .


 ,  ,  ,     .    ,  .  , -     - .     .  ,         ,  .  :Smile: 
    VS2010  . -  .

----------


## Livas60

> 2.2.0.6.    ? ..      .


, .    2.1b (  ).         2.2.0.6. ,    - .      .  PICKIT2 ().   2525    -   .

----------

NoName

----------


## NoName

> UB3TAF , , ,        NWT7    ADF4350 ?     ? -      PIC-a  AD9851  ADF4350 ( ,  "" )?


    ,    ,       .



> ADF   "" ?    AD4360.


     ,       ,  .



> ?   ,   .


 ,   .



> !    2525?

----------


## NoName

> ,  ,


           -     ?        ,   I2C

----------


## LEONID2

.




> ,  ,          ,   ,         .  - ,   - .   . ..    ,       AD9851  ADF4350.  ,      ? ,    "" ,   ""     ?  ?


    ,  .   ADF4350     NWT-7ex (   USB)   20   .       .   ,   ADL5513   ,       .   ADF4350    , ..      ,    ,  .. 
 WinNWT_xx    5.

http://www.asobol.ru/_/rsrc/13254914...=185&width=320
http://www.asobol.ru/moi-konstrukcii...x---versia-2-2

   ,    (.  21~27 )    24,25,26  27     ADF4350.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RV9OZ

VikR!     Pic18F2525    winpicpgm?

!    .   PicKit2.

    5    ?       ?     ?

----------


## UN7RX

,         as FSH3?
   ,  ,     ,  18 .
      ,      ,   .       100,  500.     ,    ,   ,         ...

----------


## ut1wpr

.
 .   WinNWT4       .     " ()".     .      . ,  ""    . -  .   ,  ,    ,        .  .    100,   7000.   100   -  5000     500 ,   8.4 .     .    100   .      7000    ...
  ,      .    ,    ?
 .

----------


## ut1wpr

> :    ( ).


.   . .   ""      .
,      -   .   ,     .  ,         .  :Smile: 
  PIC  STM32F103  USB " ".     ** (  )    FS USB. ,  USBlyzer-  .
 8F     .     , .  :Smile:

----------


## ut1wpr

> DDS,   ()   ADC. ,     ( .)      . ,       .            ()   .


    .  :Smile:     ,  .     ,    , ,    .     ,  .  ,     (   ),         .   - .
   PIC-   . STM32  .  ,  ,  ,  .     :Smile:  (  ).  J-Link  -  .     SWD    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## compromis

> .   .  NWT-7-ex ( V_2.2.06).
>  :
> -          (        ,   , .   )?      ,    ,   :
> !
> ....      !
>         !
>  ....   .    ,- Ѩ !
>   ...      ...  ,     AD8009.
> 73!  , .
> ...


!
....      !
        !
 ....   .    ,- Ѩ !
  ...      ...
73!  , .

----------


## compromis

> !!!  ""   DDS   (,     ).      ?          ,    ,         AD8009?         ,         ? 
> , ,               51 -18
>   ,       ,          ?


   ....      .   .      .
 ...   .   SMD ...    !
   ....   NWT-502.
73! !   .
  AD8009...  18.    ...  2/20...30.      .
 ....     .

----------


## compromis

> , !
>   ,      .     .           65  90.        ?          .


   ....    ,   F/3.( !).
׸    .... F  6/3

----------


## compromis

192/3= 64        192/2= 96. (- 10... 12)     .
.... ,.

----------

Proff

----------


## Proff

.      ( - ),  /
.  AD8009 .           : DDS---.   ,  ,       .      ZVL-6   FSL-6  )))
, ,       (,       30),      .     -    ""

----------

Proff

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Proff

.    100  .       ).      -        ,   ?

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


    ,  -   ,      60 .  -  .      .    NWT-7,      65 .    0,2    35 ,  -  .

----------


## RV3DLX

,            . -,  -,           , -,           ,        ,     . ,       .
.

----------

Proff

----------

Proff

----------


## NoName

> .      ( - ),  /


  ,           ...      ,   Rset =3.9,   2,      (        ).         ,         ,     .         ,    ,    .



> 100  200       :


 ,       .  .        Rset 3,9,      .

----------


## NoName

> ,  ,      ?


          ,      , .   ,   .         ...,      .     ( ,  ),   ..    ./.  --       .  .

----------

Proff

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Vlad9

CTS, RTS  MProg 3.5 Release,     FT232.   -  ,   ?            .    ,      .

----------


## Vlad9

,     .    MProg 3.5.          .          ,    .     ,      ,         ,    .   ,  .       .  .

----------

compromis

----------


## compromis

,     !!!
   ...  AD9951.
  (    )....    AD9858.
UB3TAF de RA9SUY... TKS! es 73!
C , .

----------


## RX6LQ

*UR3IQJ*,       ,   .      !     -  ,    .     ,       ,      !  , ,      "" .
 ,   ,   .        ,       ,    .

----------

LEONID2

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


,   ,      ,    -   .       - .    NWT-7  ,      .




> ""


     ,     .       ,    ,  ..,  ..
 ,      - ,  ,  . !

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## compromis

> smd  -    .     ,   ,    . ,        .     "no clean"   -        .


   !
   .... !
 3 ... ,     DDS.    40!
   ...  !
73!  , .

----------


## RX6LQ

> .


-    .    ,    .




> ,    ,


     ...




> .


  ...




> SMD   25 ,   ,     .


  ,   ?

----------


## NoName

> ,         ,     BGA, QFN  ,  ,


     ...     , ..       .          .    ADF4350   ,     .
   UR3IQJ        :Smile:      ,     ,     .

----------


## RV9OZ

.   ""   , ...    .    ,  (   display    Ansi -..  ,       ,   ).   ,     -  !       ( ),  ,    .     -?    ... .          (   ),      .

----------


## UN7RX

, ,         ?

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Vitaliy52

> 9951,9952


   UB3TAF   AD9851   ADF4350

----------

compromis, R3KBL, ra6ljm

----------


## RV9OZ

!        .    ,       ,    .      .
      :      -     .    Pic   ?       Pic?

----------


## NoName

> :      -     .    Pic   ?       Pic?


    876,        2525.          .


> ,


       ...

----------


## RV9OZ

(   UR7HBP).   .   .    .   ,     ,   .

----------


## NoName

> !     .


      NWT.




> ** 
> 
> 1.  ,     PC,  COM     .
> 2.      DDS.      6    DDS     . ..    32,    192 000 000 .    PLL           x1.   ( 6)      ,         .
>      ,    + / - .
> 
> 3.         NWT .          ,        (  WinNWT). ..      ,        ,        .


   3.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Vlad9

.     ,       .          .     ,   (     ),      .      ?
     ,  .    .        c FST232.

----------


## Vlad9

(      ),    .  ,       .        ,    .

----------


## LEONID2

> .
>   V.4.11.08,  ,   FW119 HW5,  .     ,     -  .    ,      .   ,


     NWT
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13733

   -   NWT-7ex https://sites.google.com/site/andrey...ukcii/nwt-7-ex      (   ):
*      PC**    USB   -   .     .*

1.    ,  FT232RL.    PC  COM     FT232RL -    .     http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm

2.  FT232RL    CTS RTS (     ).        FTDI.           ,       NWT-500   ,   , ..      .        FT_PROG http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Utilities.htm ,      , ..      MPROG.    ,      CTS RTS     .
3.         FT232RL     , ..      USB,    .
4.          , ..           .   ,       COM    .

** 

1.  ,     PC,  COM     .
2.      DDS.      6    DDS     . ..    32,    192 000 000 .    PLL           x1.   ( 6)      ,         .      ,    + / - .

 :
   Andreas DL4JAL  http://www.dl4jal.eu/

     WinNWT   NWT http://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&rct...lwB5RgGeuZN9vg

----------

EU4AX

----------


## EU4AX

> , adf4350   WinNWT   1000 , ..    1 ,     1.     ,         (      ) .     ,      WinNwt,        ..       .


    .        3.14.., .
!

----------


## NoName

> ,      , ? ,   .


  .   ,       .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> .   - ?       ?


..     NWT,     .      -   5 .

----------

UN7RX

----------


## LEONID2

> .    NWT  ,        .


         .    .
https://sites.google.com/site/andrey...ex/3-detektory

----------


## UN7RX

> .    .


 ,      ,             ...

----------


## UN7RX

*LEONID2*,   NWT-7,           , .

 , .   SWR ,  ,   FSH3,           .
  "",   ,   ,  . :Smile: 
      (),      .      SMD .    ,   ,    ,  ,  , .    . 1.8 ,       .   .            ,     -         .   ,   ,            .       ?

----------


## UN7RX

*LEONID2*,  , !
       -  .           ,    . ,          ,        ,   ,    ,    .
,    10 - 4.4,    , ?    ,      ,    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

.



> ,            ,   ?


      , .. ,           .     ,   .       ,      .


> ADL5513


       ,      .


> ,    ,       WinNWT   (


   ,           .   ...      ,    .          ADF4350, ..     ,      .

----------


## VadiS

> 


   ....
     ,       
            .
   ADF4350  4351  ?       ? 
        4351 !

----------


## VadiS

OK,  ,   4351 ,   4350    ,       , (       )             ...   .

----------


## NoName

> 2525   2620 ?


  ,  ,   .  HEX      , ..   .    , .

----------

ulura

----------


## NoName

> "" .   .  , .

----------

ulura

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## ulura

,        ,  PIC18F2525      ADF4350 ?       ?     ,      NWT7  ,    ""  NWT7 .        AD9851.       . , ,         USB    ( ADUM ),      ?  ,    ?

----------

ulura

----------


## ulura

RX, TX   ?

----------

ulura

----------


## ulura

,    (     )      .             .   PIC18F2620,    .    MPLAB IDE v8.50  PICkit 2 v2.61 .  .     ,    "".    .         ?  , .

----------


## NoName

> ?


           .     15  16  ,  R4   .   R1.
      ,          .
           .




> ?


,   :Smile:

----------

ulura

----------

NoName

----------


## Alex_US9ICY

.          .     ATF4350        -40        -        300 .      ,  , 0,5.
   .    , .   ?      .   .   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RV3DLX

,    ,          ,     .              .      ,    .
.

----------

ulura

----------

ulura

----------


## ulura

. ""    ( )    ,   ,   . " "  : -     ,   .   ,        .         1,5 .     ""  .

----------


## ulura

,    CTU_MAIN_V_2_2_07.he  x -    ,    .     PIC18F2525  PIC18F2620 .   ,    PIC16F876a -  ""  "".     .   . .       ,    .     !

----------


## UA5O

> PIC WinPic800


WinPic800     HEX,  2.2.06  07   . WinPicpgm  .

----------


## UA5O

.UB3TAF    . 100 .. 0.85  . 15   79.  25 . 32 .,      ,   .   ,   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RX6LQ

75- .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,    nwt 50


   1-48  50  75     24,9      .

----------


## RA3WDK

R2  75 ,   .     ,       . 
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/NWT/NWT_mod_RA3WDK.pdf

----------

den-ssdd

----------


## den-ssdd

> R2  75 ,   .     ,       . 
> http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/NWT/NWT_mod_RA3WDK.pdf


     nwt  ,     r2  , !

----------


## VikR

2525   http://picpgm.picprojects.net/,   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## VikR

LVSP,   .      2550    RB4,                      - .

----------


## UA5O

.  . 2550  2525, .  2550 ,    7   . .

----------


## DeXter Holland

> USB,    RS-232


 ft232   232.     ,    .

----------


## NoName

NWT ,          *http://habrahabr.ru/post/241001/*    .....,   .

----------

Valery12

----------


## UR4UDT

,  FTDI   .   SiLabs, PIC     .
     USB  ,    :  PID&VID     .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Vlad76

Polida  ebay    ...FT232RL  ,        ?   PIC16F876   .         ,    .    .   PIC   ?

----------


## 1234

.  ,  18F2550   18F2525    ,     .      NWT-7-Ex.

----------


## 1234

*oldMaks*,  ,      .

----------


## 1234

*VikR*,      ,  .  FT-       .    UT3MK  SDR   2   .          .

----------


## NoName

> ? 2550   2525...    UART,    .


 ,        ,       ,             .    ...,   .           ,  PIC18F2620 ,  .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> - ,    ...


   USB   , ..    ,      USB  .

----------


## Serg

> USB


,         ADF4350.      NWT-7...

----------


## Serg

> ,    .


  ,     , ,           nwt?

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> 


   : main_lib_V_1_0_876.h  ex ,   ,    ,      876     NWT-7-EX,      ?!

----------


## UT4EW

18F2525   EXTRAPIC  PICPgm Programmer.
  ( )      ,   ,        ,        .
   16F676A -  ,        ,        .

    PICKIT2   !!!       .   EXTRAPIC  PICPgm Programmer    ,   -???!!!

 !
 P/S        .... :Crazy:

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UA5O

5 .   ,     . ,   .

----------


## DeXter Holland

adf -         ,    (    ),   ?

----------


## DeXter Holland

> ,


  ?  - r6-1,3 ,   https://sites.google.com/site/andrey...edirects=0&d=1    330 , r7   3,9 -   -1.  ,    ,       ( ,     ,   )

----------

DeXter Holland

----------


## DeXter Holland

.     .    winpic.
  ,  ,    ADF



```
NWT-7-EX UB3TAF
VERSION 2.2.06 


SYNT 1
ADF REF 19999985
9851 CONST 42000100FF
DET 209
BAND 128
```

   DET 209  BAND 128,   ?    -      ADL,    3 ?

----------


## DeXter Holland

,       .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## DeXter Holland

18f2525,  ,       adf.

----------


## NoName

,

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## LionID

.        .  ,   -   

         ,    12 AD9851,     ?   ,    ,         7n002     (       )            AD8009 ?
.

----------

LionID

----------


## LionID

?    ,       .            .    ,              ?

----------


## NoName

AD9850 and AD9851       ...
   AD9850  NWT-7-Ex,           .
       RefIN   6  AD9851   - ?
       PICF876a       DL4JAL.

----------

NoName

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

datasheet  ad9850,        AD9851     AD9850, ..    ,    AD9851   ,   AD9850    .
     AD9850?

   ,                      200 Mhz.         ,                ,              .
   ,     ?

AD9850   ,    .... 
P.S.    AD9850,           ,     :Smile:

----------

Eduard_Flint

----------


## Eduard_Flint

> AD9850


  AD9850 -   .   ,  ,     ADF4351  ,    ,  ""  ,   35,    137,5. , , ,    )))

----------


## NoName

> ,  ,     ADF4351


 ,   IDE,       ,      .        .



> ...


 ????

----------

LEONID2

----------


## Eduard_Flint

> ...     .        .


       !       ...      !

*  5 ():*




> "".


       ,   ))      .       ,      ,    ADF4351    NWT.  ,   ,   ))

----------


## NoName

2.3.00.   !!!
   ,           .       ,      .   ,        (SWR, IMPEDANCE, CALIBRATE  ..),       ADF.
    NWT7-EX  AD9851  ADF4350  ADF4351.
 -   AD9850  PICF2525  AD9850  PICF2525.
 PICF876a    NWT-7-SIMPLE,     PICF876a   AD9850  AD9851     .

                   .       (EEPROM),    2.2.06      .

    !!!
        ,      -.
-.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## khach

> AD9851     AD9850,


   -  AD9850      . .   ,       .      - .        AD9850- .

----------


## NoName

...       ... 
        ?
: 
-   :NWT7-Ex AD9851 pic18f2525, 
-   NWT7 AD9851 pic16f876a,
-    NWT7 AD9850 pic16f876a.
     ,   ,   .    .
    e-mail...
     log - RA0, lin - RA1, external - RA3

----------

DL8RCB, LEONID2

----------


## LEONID2

> ...       ... 
>         ?
> : 
> -   :NWT7-Ex AD9851 pic18f2525, 
> -   NWT7 AD9851 pic16f876a,
> -    NWT7 AD9850 pic16f876a.


  .       ! - ,    -            .     .
      .              ,                 .   .         .       ,      .       . 
   -      9850 & 9851.   ,       ,    .     9951~4,    ,     .

----------


## LEONID2

> ,      .        ,    ?


          .   ,     .            .  ,      .       ,    ,     ,        FA.     .
            .         .    . 
    , ,   .     HFM-400,     ,       1    L/C.

,  .            .  ,         .

----------

Serg, UT3QI

----------


## Serg

> 


,       .      .    .




> HFM-400


    400 ,         + ,      .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

2.3.00
http://www.asobol.ru/moi-konstrukcii...-ex-versia-2-3

   :
-    ;
-  NWT-7-Ex v2.3.00;
-  NWT-SIMPLE v2.3.00;
-     v2.3.00;
-    NWT-7 v1.4.     AD8361

    .
  .

         !!!

----------

ra6ljm, UT3QI

----------


## LEONID2

> ,?








> 400 ,         + ,    .

----------

Serg

----------

Eduard_Flint

----------


## Eduard_Flint

,           !         .    ,        ,    ADF4351,          ,    34,375, ..        DDS.            ,     !

----------

DL8RCB, NoName

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

,     . 
   .
*     !*
     :

----------

DL8RCB, NoName, R4AAY, RV3MP, serge_m

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

> 100k


     100 ,      23008,      .    .
 ,       LCD ,     .     ,       6,8.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

. 
    :

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

> 


,  .
 ,    . 
      - 2.3.00.           .  (  20-30)    ,         .
    e ,     F,GSTEP >>.   *      ,   ,   *     .                  RESET.

----------


## NoName

,     NWT-EX-SIMPLE    .      ,  .    EEPROM,     ,    2.2.06,     .

----------

R4AAY

----------


## Serg

*lz2gx*,    ,   ,    ,          ?

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,


          ,    ?
.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RV3DLX

> 


, ,    .
.

----------


## NoName

> ,    .


      ,          ,      .

----------


## NoName

*    ver 2.3.01 NWT-7-Ex , NWT-SIMPLE on 21/05/2015*

-          .   ,     ,    (      0). ,        ,    ,   ,     . 
-   v1.4     AD8361.   .

----------

Eduard_Flint, Serg

----------


## Eduard_Flint

""  *NWT-7EX*      -  ,   : PIC18F2525+AD5851+AD  F4351,      . P.S.         ,  ,          !  **             !



*  11 ():*

 ,       ,     .

----------

LEONID2, NoName, ra6ljm, UR7HBP

----------


## NoName

> ()    .         v_2_2_07 .


 2_2_07         DTS, TS,     .   2.3   , ..   . .         DTS, TS  FT232RL     ADUM.
P.S.           DTS, CTS.      ...

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> 2.3 ADUM  ?


Adum  ,    DTS, TS  FT232RL.   http://www.asobol.ru/moi-konstrukcii...ontaz-i-zapusk

   , ..    ,       .     e-mail.



> ,      .





> ,    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


,   ?

----------

DL8RCB, Eduard_Flint

----------


## Eduard_Flint

*SNABBER*    ,  ""    ,      ! , ,        ,   : min -150dB, max -100dB?      ADF4350  ADF4351? P.S.   , ,        .

----------


## SNABBER

.    .        "".        .     .      100  : "     ". ,   ,   ,     - 20 . ""    ,   .  ,   ,  .      9 ,  ""  .  ,    ""   .   -    .   LE .  ,          .       . , "" - "    ,  " -   100 , ,   ,        .    :   
          .  ""          .    ,         (2-     10  ) ,   ,      ADF4350 ,    ,  300        (  10  ) 2-  ""  2- .      . ,  4-61.       ,   ,              . , ,  . .  , .

----------


## Eduard_Flint

*SNABBER*    ( ,   )    ADF4350.    ,  .        "  "   ADF4351  ,   . ,     (     ), ,    Ok! P.S.     ,    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

,  NWT-7  AD9851  PIC16F876.    winnwt4.   winnwt5 .      .             ?     ?   , .

----------


## SNABBER

, ,       .   AD9851.      .   .         8-  6-.

----------

SNABBER

----------


## SNABBER

, .

----------


## NoName

> ,     (  ).


  .  Ex     (  )      NWT.     NWT    ,     NWT-EX    WinNWT. WinNWT    ,       .

----------

LZ2GX Rumen

----------


## NoName

50, 100, 200    .       ,      .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

> 50, 100, 200    .


 :

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

> ?


 - 1064
  1000
 - 12



*  19 ():*




> ,


   1MHz  30MHz

  ()  ,   .

----------


## RA3WDK

> - 1064
>   1000
>  - 12
> 
>   ()  ,   .



         .   .
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/nwt.htm
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/NWT/NWT_mod_RA3WDK.pdf

----------

LZ2GX Rumen

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

> -       ,    .


 ,    ,   .
,   ,      . 
    NWT-7    BFR998 AD8307  leokri     ,  :

----------

AlexZander

----------


## dichau

AD8009, 100F  10nF

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## dracon

.    .  .     :

----------


## dracon

, :
.pdf,     .pdf,    .pdf,    .pdf,     .pdf,      "" (    7) .pdf,       (    ) .pdf     .

----------


## dracon

, :

    pdf  ?      ?
     ,     .  /    .   L/C ,          50     .            "  ,   ?"

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## dracon

,     pdf,          .      .        .
    ,      .             50-  ,    .

,       75  (  ),    ""    ADF4351,   .       .

----------


## dracon

900.   ,   ,    - "" .         ()    . , ,         .       .       .     ,      ,       (    ).

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## dracon

500 ,        1,5  ff?     .

----------


## dracon

.           .   .       /.    AD8009    1   10 ,        .    ADuM1201,     ADuM1201,        ADuM1200.  ,  ,       .

----------


## LZ2GX Rumen

.

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1.   ,       (   ).


,   "" ?

----------


## NoName

> -     ()    ?


       .     NWT-7        NWT-7,       .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UT8IAE



----------


## UR5VHW

.       ,           .  .  :!:

----------


## RV3DLX

> +3,15v


      ,     .
             ?
.

----------


## RV3DLX

> 3  2        42  62 .


        ,     .          ?   - ?
.

----------


## RV3DLX

> 2,5-3,0v


    50,    ,      .
.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## LEONID2

> .     ....


   .             ,  ,    ,    .   ,   ,    .    ,    ,    .

----------

LEONID2

----------


## LEONID2

(35~4,4)?
    . ,       .     25,   20   .     ,     ?

----------


## LEONID2

,       ,     .    .   2.2.06 (PIC18F2525),         1/1,2     .

----------


## LEONID2

> ADF4351?        ?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/35M-4-4GHz-P...3D160912984485

http://www.ebay.com/itm/35M-4-4GHz-P...YAAOSw4GVYUR~A

----------


## LEONID2

$28      ""   $113/$128  $66

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UR7HBP

( ) .  .  4- .         -     .
http://www.kosmodrom.com.ua/data/geyer/generator.php

----------


## RU2F

,      ,       .      2.2.06    (    ),     , 2525 ,NWT-7EX - ,       .            ,     .    ,  , F,G  >>   ,  ,   ,   -   ,  ,   ,  .
 ,          . .      . :Razz: 
  .

----------


## RU2F

! 



> 2.3.03


     ,  .




> 


  ,   ,     ,       ,    .     ,  ,     (  )       ,          ,       ,  .

----------


## NoName

> ,  ,   .


   ,      e-mail,        .       ,      .

----------


## RU2F

,  .
 . :Razz: 

  -  +    (    ),              "" ,   ,            .          .   :Razz:  .         ,   .....
     ,    .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Irek

: AD9850, PIC16F876A, AD8703.

*  51 ():*

       ?

----------

Irek

----------


## Irek

?

----------


## serge_m

> .


8310+8361

     , *Irek*   ,     .    8307  *R3KBL*   . ,       ,          ,   .       ,         .
  ,   *Irek*   /       *R3KBL*,             8307.

----------


## serge_m

,     .   ,    .

----------


## serge_m

> 9850


        SMD7050,       . ,     ,     .
   .      NWT.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RRadio

.   -     1.4    32 .     40    80 .      ?

----------


## NoName

ra9flw        2.3.00        UART   RTS CTS.   ADUM   , RTS CTS  .    ,    .

----------

AlexZander

----------


## NoName

ra9flw, ...

        PIC18F25XX  .  PIC18F25XX     MicroChip,   ICD, PicKit2. PicKit3  .        EEPROM.  ..  EEPROM        ,          .
    PIC18F25xx EEPROM:
-  ICD, PicKit2. PicKit3.
-  WinPic800 and ExpraPic+.  WinPic800(v3.64  )    "File HEX -> Data 18xxx adr * 2",          .    ,    HEX    .


                      .

----------

AlexZander, DL8RCB

----------


## alex_m

> Si5351a?


,  Si5351

----------


## NoName

> *UB3TAF*, , !
>     ?     Si5351a?


 Sis  ....
NWT-150-Ex
  ,     ,         .

----------

SNABBER

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> AD9851.     ,          .     ,             .


 ,  ...            ,          .

----------


## NoName

> PicKit    .   .    ?


      .

----------


## serge_m

> 119


   NWT-7  NWT-7-Ex?

----------


## Vlad9

NWT-7-Ex.  PIC  676  .     Q,   ,   .     ,          .       .      .

   NWT 6 069 000    , 6 069 100      5 834 650 .

----------


## R0ACL

*UB3TAF*,   !  NWT-150-ex     . !        . , 73!

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## NoName

> WinNWT5   ?

----------


## ur4qrc

. ,     ""   ,     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

LEONID2

----------


## Serg

*UB3TAF*, ,         i2c MCP23017   23008?

----------

Serg

----------


## RRadio

.        1.4   .   .   9851.   ,    .  ?

----------


## RRadio

50  51.  ? .   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RV3DLX

> ?


  51.

----------


## NoName

...     2620

----------


## NoName

> ,     ?      ..
>     :


        10.    100,     ,   ,   ,       .   ,       .

----------


## NoName

> .  . 10


   ,       ,      ....


```
 FTDI        .           FT232RL   ,      http://habrahabr.ru/post/241001/
```

----------


## iHam

.       ,     .     .   .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## iHam

,     .          .

----------


## UT8IFM

*RK3QJ*,      WinNwt5 (4)  - -    .

----------


## UT8IFM

*RK3QJ*,  ,   .   .   WinNWT - .

----------


## DeXter Holland

> 


 ""   -.
#647     ?

----------


## UT8IFM

*RK3QJ*,  .,     FT232.

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## serge_m

*AlexW*,    ,  . ?  :Smile:    NWT    ,       .

----------


## rt6dz

232,  ..   876  2       .  .          .  .       .  . 
   Real term .232      .    .    .     .

----------


## rt6dz

.             .   .
   876  .232   Real term        .   RX .???.

----------


## UT8IFM

*RK3QJ*,     -    .  ft232  -    ,    adum.

----------


## UA4AU

-   .    . , , ,  -  .  ... -.    ,       . NWT-7     ...     :Razz:  .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## UZ1CA

.   NWT-7,   .     .  .    5-  .        . 
 
    .  ,   ,  , .
     ,    .        .        ?

----------


## UZ1CA

.
 

     ,   ,     .

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## UZ1CA

. ,  .

----------


## rt6dz

.   .    .        . .    .      ????.

----------


## NoName

,      ,      .     R7, 8, 9      1.         D0-D3   0   1, ..         ,         .

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## rt6dz

7002   .     10 . 10    .???

----------


## Igor_S

AD9850 -     ,  ,    ,   12  (Rset) - 0v,
  17 (DACBL) - 5V,   -   ...  ?

----------


## ub3gce

ad8361  ad8310  , , ,   .   .        ...

----------


## AlexZander

> ?


.   .

----------


## dimax

AlexZander,     ,           0 ,     .

*  45 ():*

     , ..    .  50

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## RRadio

.     -7 """    . AD9851 -   .     ?  2525 -    *PIC18F2525-E/SO - 870 ,   PIC18F2525T-E/SO- 220 .  ?*

----------


## uk8adi

,    ,  ?

----------


## AlexJ

* .*, 
    : NWT-7-Ex?
     NWT?

----------


## Neymeka

NWT7        -40db                    -80db

----------


## Neymeka

*Yevgeny_od*,       ,    ,      .  .          -80dB,        -40dB

----------

Neymeka

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## Neymeka

*Yevgeny_od*,

----------


## Neymeka

*UA0YAS*,   .

----------


## 67

*Neymeka*,            ,          -40  .

----------


## rt6dz

.    .        m,s,v. .    .     .   .

----------


## rt6dz

v  w  s  m   .           RX  TX

----------


## NoName

*  NWT-7-Ex (extended)
*      NWT-7.  NWT-7      ,   ,         .       .      I2C         .     -    PIC18F2525     .

*   :
*-  LCD  2x16 ;
-  16      ;
-       dbm  ;
-   (             ); 
-   SWR;
-   ;
-   Power meter  6     ;
-   SWR  350 ;
-      (  +  );
- /  ;
-   ;
- /   .
           : http://sites.google.com/site/andreysobolnn/moi-konstrukcii/nwt-7-ex

**  (   ):

----------

DL8RCB, dracon, Eduard_Flint, LEONID2, Lexus, R2DIG, Scrambler, SNABBER

----------


## rt6dz

.  32 .      12          .       .      3 ..     .     .   9851.    .  .     .     .      .

----------


## RRadio

.    .       -55 dB .    ?.      .  ,    .  .

----------

